#ubuntu-website 2008-11-24
<thorwil> newz2000: hi! i'm still seeing that pixelated bulb on http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
#ubuntu-website 2008-11-25
<nand> hey
<nand> newz2000: if I remember correctly, you mentioned some time ago an inter website navigation , maybe in the work?
<qense> hello
<nand> qense: hey!
<nand> I'm getting back to you in a few minutes, I'm going back home
<nand> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/ubuntu-community-task-website
<nand> there will maybe be a session at UDS, you should register
<qense> hello!
<qense> register?
<nand> just say that you're interested in
<qense> oh
<nand> and there will be a conf call system
<nand> so you'll be able to hear us
<qense> nice!
 * nand will be back!
<qense> I'm subscribing to the blueprint
<qense> ok!
<qense> wb nand
<nand> qense: 2s phone call :p
<qense> ok :)
<qense> the Uncyclopedia isn't very postive about Ubuntu ;) Someone was frustrated...
<nand> re
<nand> qense: to answer your question from yesterday, yes, I follow this model quite closely, but I do not have much blocks
<nand> and now that I have gained experience with Drupal, I would have done it differently, using the drupal node system
<qense> if you'd really follow the philosophy you'd also have to use models for chaning data, but that's hard to use in forms, since those hooks are outside the controller.
<nand> indeed. In fact, I didn't even used the Drupal form system
<nand> both approaches are valid, the thing is to keep the code clean and understandable :)
<qense> By the way, I subscribed to the blueprint and marked the participation essential checkbox. Is that what you meant with registering?
<nand> qense: btw, nice work at integrating the graphics!
<qense> I just copied MadsRH's work to the Drupal theme. ;) He did the real work.
<qense> I would really like some to have a look at the theme and clean it up though.
<nand> qense: you registered, ok
<nand> concerning the theme
<nand> you should see with newz2000 to get the non modified one
<nand> we modified it a bit to our needs, and not always cleanly
<qense> ok
<qense> The interface overall could use some polishing. The manage list is ugly and the skills at the 'new-task-page' are placed under each other, which will result in a terribly long page when more skills would be added.
<qense> Shall I add a link to the bazaar branch in the blueprint's whiteboard?
<nand> that may help
<nand> and I agree with some of the UI needing work
<nand> and here come the powerfullness of Drupal!
<nand> you started to learn a bit about it? theming?
<qense> I haven't spend much time on theming, learning the form-system consumed a lot of time.
<nand> the basic thing to know is : you can edit the way everything is rendered
<nand> I mean, directly in the HTML
<nand> besides CSS
<nand> ok, dinner time for me, I'll be back!
<qense> ok, have a nice dinner!
<nand> re
<qense> wb
<qense> How's Brainstorm going? I read that a new big user will be uncovered soon...
<nand> well, for now I'm still waiting for canonical sysadmins to do an upgrade, whose code is ready since september...
<nand> and I'm guessing the beta status of the software prevent that big user to go live, since I'm waiting for this upgrade to get a live testing...
<nand> the upgrade being http://devel.ideatorrent.org
<qense> Why is it taking so long? Are the sysadmings too busy?
<qense> 2 months are quite a lot in the computer world
<nand> part of the problem is, the upgrade is not trivial (dapper->hardy upgrade of the Xen host where Brainstorm and a dozen others websites are hosted)
<nand> and they were busy with the 8.10 release
<qense> the server was still using dapper?
<nand> so I'm waiting patiently... hrm
<nand> yep
<qense> I hope it won't take much longer.
<nand> yep..
<qense> the skills overview block is now in my development repo! Next is the actual skill overview page.
<nand> great! little by little, it's getting close to something usable
<qense> yeah
<qense> It's really nice to see it getting something. :)]
<nand> And note that the drupal launchpad OpenID module is almost ready
<nand> a few bug here and here, we'll discuss migration at the UDS
<qense> nice!
<qense> I'm curious what the outcome of the UDS will be.
<qense> thank you for proposing it for discussion
<nand> hopefully some interesting thoughts on how to optimize it
<qense> yeah
<nand> I'll keep you updated with the details to get the voip feed
<qense> ok, thanks
<qense> woot! I'm the 102th best idea contributor at Brainstorm!
<qense> anyway, I'm off for today
<qense> bye!
<nand> eheh
#ubuntu-website 2008-11-26
<artfwo> Hi! Guys, what's up with the Ubuntu website and archive?
<qense> hello
#ubuntu-website 2008-11-27
<jarlen> I believe I, at some point in time, heard that canonical preferred using drupal for it's sites/ubuntu related sites
<jarlen> can that be true?
<qense> hello
#ubuntu-website 2008-11-28
<mpt> newz2000, hey, what's going on here? https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/desktop-bugs/2005-October/007310.html
<qense> hello
<dudeman> hi all, I signed up for ubuntu brainstorm and it's been over 3 days but I still haven't recieved a reply from them about membership
<dudeman> hi popey, hows u dude
<dudeman> any web site admins here at all?
<dudeman> please I need some help with my registration
#ubuntu-website 2008-11-29
<alefteris> this is the only drupal 6 version of the ubuntu theme? https://edge.launchpad.net/loco-drupal
#ubuntu-website 2008-11-30
<qense> hello
#ubuntu-website 2009-11-24
<thebwt> us this the right place to ask questions about the wiki?
<thebwt> is*
#ubuntu-website 2009-11-29
<ofir> newz2000: can I ask you a question?
<ofir> I understood that you are one of Ubuntu's site maintainers
<ofir> Is it true?
<thorwil> ofir: he's webmaster for ubuntu.com and canonical.com, afaik
<ofir> Do you know when he is available here?
<ofir> I mean, it seems that he is not away, however, he doesn't respond to messages written here
<ofir> Maybe he is active in other room?
<thorwil> ofir: lack of away state doesn't mean much. you should probably state your question and have patience (this applies to irc in general).
<thorwil> oh, and consider it's sunday ;)
<ofir> I know, but I am afraid that we have a long time differences
<thorwil> middle of the usa for him
<ofir> No matter...
<ofir> Thanks!
<thorwil> np
#ubuntu-website 2010-11-29
<VCVC> CAN  ANY  ONE  HLP ME
<VCVC>   PLZZZZZ
<VCVC>  PZZZZZZZZZZ
<MTecknology> wow... https://apps.sd.gov/applications/LD10SDWORKS_SS/seeker/SS_Seeker_JO_Details.aspx?job_order_id=1501915
<MTecknology> wrong channel - but still wow..
<newz2000> Hi, I'm back
<cjohnston> everyone hide!
<newz2000> Anything blow up while I was away?
<cjohnston> hehehe
<cjohnston> see my PMs from the past week
<Ddorda> ‎hey guys, i have a bug report about the ubuntu-wiki new theme. where can i report it?
<newz2000> Ddorda: great, let me get you a link
<newz2000> here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website
<newz2000> if you don't mind, can you add the tag light-wiki?
<Ddorda> ‎newz2000: sure thing :)
<Ddorda> ‎what's LD?
<Ddorda> ‎Launchpad?
<Ddorda> ‎oh, LoCo Directory, right?
<cjohnston> LD = loco directory
<Ddorda> ‎cjohnston: yea, i just forgot. thanks
<cjohnston> please search for bugs before creating them
<cjohnston> Ddorda: closed dup
<Ddorda> ‎cjohnston: i did search..
<cjohnston> I searched "rtl" and the bug with a merge request was the very first to show up. :-/
<Ddorda> ‎are you sure you're not talking about the LD one?
<Ddorda> ‎cause that one i did see
<cjohnston> bug 674504
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 674504 in ubuntu-website "RTL direction is not applied correctly (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 20)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/674504
<Ddorda> ‎you're right. i'm sorry. next time i'll search more
<cjohnston> :-)
 * Ddorda is hiding, please don't heart me!
<cjohnston> <3 heart? :-P
<Ddorda> ‎hurt*
<Ddorda> ‎:X
<cjohnston> lol
<Ddorda> ‎i need to sleep more
<Ddorda> -.-
<cjohnston> I liked heart better
<cjohnston> I agree.. I need a nap
<Ddorda> ‎this is getting embarrassing
<cjohnston> my new toy is coming today!
<Ddorda> ‎cjohnston: will you let us know what is the precious?
<cjohnston> http://www.diversdirect.com/scuba-diving/oceanic-pro-plus-2-computer/
<cjohnston> :-)
<cjohnston> a computer that likes water!!!
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> I wonder if I can get it to run ubuntu
<Ddorda> ‎cjohnston: erm.. where's the screen? :P
<cjohnston> all the numbers are the screen
<Ddorda> ‎cjohnston: i wonder if you can run a server on it :P
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> from under water
<Ddorda> ‎cjohnston:
<Ddorda> ‎yea
<Ddorda> ‎i pirate server :D
<Ddorda> ‎muhahah
<Ddorda> ‎a*
<Ddorda> ‎damn -.-
 * Ddorda buries himself
<Farmfield> Any active foks in da house?
<Farmfield> [sry, that was supposed to be folks]
<cjohnston> whats up Farmfield
<Farmfield> sjohnston: Sry, LoCo issues, hehe. U still here?
<Farmfield> cjohnston: Sry, LoCo issues, hehe. U still here? (sry, misspell again)
<cjohnston> yes
<Farmfield> Oi, so you know the discossions here?
<Farmfield> Sry, for bad spelling, tough dag...
<cjohnston> no?
<cjohnston> What discussions
<Farmfield> Are you into the LoCo-design work discussed in this channel?
<cjohnston> I am a member of the community website design team
<cjohnston> and a developer of the loco directory and the light themes
<Farmfield> LOL - well, that's says it all. ;D
<Farmfield> I'm head of the swedish LoCo design team
<Farmfield> We're changing to the UD-Theme but we run phpBB as fora.
<Farmfield> I know there isn't an official phpBB-theme but I heard rumours there was someone working on it kinda as an of the records  thingie
<cjohnston> I know there was talk.. I'm not sure of progress
<Farmfield> Is this something you know anything about?
<cjohnston> As I said, I don't know of the progress.
<Farmfield> Do you remember who were involved, someone to contact?
<Farmfield> Hehe, tough day and slow writing, sorry.
<Farmfield> My thought was to fint the project, ask about the progress and vheck if there was something we vould supply in knowledge - and that kinda thing
<cjohnston> You may want to email the website mailing list (https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/Ubuntu-website) and ask.. There is no code officially published yet..
<Farmfield> Many thanks. Would make things easier to have a theme than modding the one we use even though it works well with the UDTheme header. And thanks again and I'll use the mailing-list. :)
<cjohnston> No problem.. Sorry I couldn't be of more assistance
<Farmfield> Aah, I was lucky. I only been in here once before - like 2 weeks ago - and second try I get the answers I need. So you absolutely were of great help. :)
<cjohnston> Good
<Farmfield> :) Over & out from the fridge called Sweden! Bye :)
#ubuntu-website 2010-11-30
<stas> ping newz2000
#ubuntu-website 2010-12-01
<wolffu> Greetings, is anyone else having problems with the Planet Ubuntu RSS feed not being found?
#ubuntu-website 2010-12-03
<l3on> Hi all, someone of you know How can I add a "navigation menu" in drupal?
<stas> newz2000: ping me when you got a minute
<newz2000> stas:	hey, what's up
 * newz2000 is just about to merge a planet change
<newz2000> from rhlee
<stas> nah, not about planet, yet
<newz2000> what's up?
<stas> so, did you test the changes for planet?
<newz2000> actually, I delegated it. :-)
<stas> to whom? :)
<newz2000> richard lee, he work's with Alejandra's team
<newz2000> I think it's a pretty big change from your theme though
<newz2000> s/think/it is/
<stas> ah ok
<cjohnston> newz2000: nice post
<newz2000> cjohnston: django vs php?
<cjohnston> yes
<cjohnston> makes me want to move from wp
<newz2000> well, wp is a framework too
<cjohnston> i know
<newz2000> if you want something that looks a bit like a blog, then wp may be a better framework
<newz2000> :-)
<newz2000> No harm in adding a new tool to your belt. The django tutorial is quite approachable
<cjohnston> ya
#ubuntu-website 2011-11-29
<BobJonkman> Hi all:  It seems the URL for the LoCo Events iCal feed has changed...  I find that today none of my calendar feeds are working correctly (ubuntu-ca iCal on Google, Lightning).  Substituting the link currently on the LoCo page does work.  Is this intentional?  Will the new url be stable?
<mhall119> cjohnston: ^^ did we change ical urls in LTP?
<cjohnston> mhall119:  not that I'm aware of
<mhall119> I wonder if it was a team name change
<cjohnston> me too
<svwilliams> cjohnston, ping
<cjohnston> pong
<svwilliams> hey, any news on lp:707131
<svwilliams> the display log urls
<cjohnston> bug 707131
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 707131 in loco-team-portal "No link is displayed for agenda item logs (affects: 1) (heat: 5)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/707131
<cjohnston> ok
<svwilliams> thank you :-)
<svwilliams> didn't know how to trigger the bot
<cjohnston> im still not sure
<svwilliams> ok
<svwilliams> no worries
<cjohnston> here is my fear
<cjohnston> if you go to the team page
<cjohnston> there are ~4 icons
<svwilliams> I'm still working on the kinks in bug 706742
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 706742 in loco-team-portal "Allow custom meeting log urls (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/706742
<cjohnston> we have a bug filed against that because htere is no text to go with it
<svwilliams> yeah thats where I took the icon from
<cjohnston> so i am not sure about doing another one
<svwilliams> the irc icon (shrunk it down to fit the line)
<cjohnston> otoh, i know what it is, and it has an alt and a rollover
<cjohnston> 706742 you need to add the migration script to the brnahc
<svwilliams> ?
<cjohnston> ok...
<cjohnston> here is my suggestion
<cjohnston> leave the logs field as it was..
<cjohnston> add an override_log field
<svwilliams> oh I have it mostly working
<svwilliams> as is without a new field
<svwilliams> I have a check for the generated URL
<svwilliams> and if it was generated I have it ... you know what thats bad
<svwilliams> what if the manually entered url meets the criteria
<svwilliams> ok so back to your suggestion
<svwilliams> add an override_log field
<cjohnston> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ltp-devs/loco-team-portal/0.2/view/head:/loco_directory/events/models.py#L129
<cjohnston> add override_log to pretty much match what is on that line ^
<cjohnston> then add override_log in form.py
<cjohnston> forms.py
<cjohnston> then on the template:
<cjohnston> if override_log
<cjohnston> display override_log
<cjohnston> else
<cjohnston> display logs
<svwilliams> ok, I'll try that this week ... came down with bronchitis this weekend so I haven't been doing as much
<svwilliams> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ltp-devs/loco-team-portal/0.2/view/head:/loco_directory/meetings/models.py#L20
<cjohnston> np
<cjohnston> I've been trying to do summit stuff plus some other stuff i took on
<svwilliams> do you need a hand with the summit stuff
<svwilliams> should I start looking into bugs there next?
<svwilliams> I know you mentioned that summit had alot going on this cycle?
<cjohnston> ya... if you want.. the summit stuff may be mostly advanced type stuff
<cjohnston> but help is always welcome
<svwilliams> What IDE do you use for developing with django and python?
<svwilliams> I've been trying out Geany I think mhall119 mentioned it once to someone
<cjohnston> i use geany or nano
<svwilliams> ok, I'm used to eclipse with projects at work in php and java
<svwilliams> so I'm still getting used to geany
<cjohnston> ya..
<cjohnston> i used to use notepad++ in the day, so geany was an easy step
#ubuntu-website 2011-11-30
<cjohnston> johnoxton: ping
<johnoxton> cjohnston hi! :)
<cjohnston> johnoxton: bug #898191
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 898191 in summit "Add a checkbox labeled "Video" to show what meetings need to be videoed (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/898191
<cjohnston> this is something that we will need to think about a little when we do the schedule design
<johnoxton> cjohnston ok. Is rachelisking subscribed here?
<cjohnston> to the bug?
<cjohnston> i didnt subscribe anyone
<johnoxton> cjohnston ok, I've added her
<johnoxton> I am doing a planning sprint with Mark this week but we should arrange a catch-up on this stuff
<cjohnston> ok
<johnoxton> rachelisking can you work with cjohnston to co-ordinate?
<rachelisking> johnoxton yes sure
<rachelisking> hi cjohnston
<cjohnston> o/
<johnoxton> rachelisking, cjohnston thanks and sorry, I have to duck out… talk soon
<cjohnston> np
<rachelisking> cjohnston should we try and have a chat next week sometime? arrange a time to all be on irc?
<cjohnston> that would be great rachelisking..
<cjohnston> i dont have my schedule for next week
<rachelisking> ok, maybe we'll look at a lunchtime one day?
<cjohnston> depends on whose lunch
<rachelisking> cjohnston: ha, yeah, of course
<rachelisking> well, UK time either lunchtime or just after 6pm is probably the best for us
<rachelisking> cjohnston, let us know when you've got your schedule and we'll work it out :)
<cjohnston> rachelisking: o
<cjohnston> ok
#ubuntu-website 2011-12-01
<cjohnston> svwilliams: ping
<svwilliams> cjohnston, pong
<cjohnston> svwilliams: got a whole bunch of summit bugs just for you
<nigelb> heh
<svwilliams> nice!
<nigelb> Feel free to ping me if you want help with any of them.
<svwilliams> I'm going to finish up the bug 706742 and then start up on summit bugs this weekend
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 706742 in loco-team-portal "Allow custom meeting log urls (affects: 1) (heat: 5)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/706742
<nigelb> excellent!
<cjohnston> rachelisking: johnoxton please subscribe to https://bugs.launchpad.net/summit/+bug/888686
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 888686 in summit "Schedule could use a re-design (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged]
<johnoxton> cjohnston o/ done! :)
<rachelisking> cjohnston me too!
<cjohnston> ty
<cjohnston> we can use that one to our advantage
#ubuntu-website 2011-12-02
<cjohnston> Any CSS guru's have any spare time? ;-)
<knome> cjohnston, depends. if it can wait for tomorrow...
<cjohnston> knome: ya.. I need someone to take my code and pretty it ;-)
<knome> anywhere one can see it?
<cjohnston> I'm pushing the code up now
<cjohnston> https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/summit/track-page
<cjohnston> knome: if you arent familiar with summit, you may need help setting it up so that you can work on it
<knome> no, i'm not
<knome> i could work on an external site too
<cjohnston> knome: I'm at work tomorrow, but if you ping me when you have time, hopefully I wll be free to help you
<cjohnston> knome: its all templates that depend on each other
<knome> okay, i'll try to do that tomorrow
<cjohnston> I guess I could technically get it all ready, and give you raw html.. but im not sure that it would all work
<cjohnston> I'll probably ping Martin tomorrow also knome.. But we have other stuff that we need css help with if he gets to that first
<knome> nothing against setting it up myself either, but i don't have a local web server up right now, so that would take some time too to set up
<knome> mm-hmm, no problem
<cjohnston> knome: it will only take ~10 minutes.. we have it set up to where its like 3 lines you have to run and it will setup a virtual env for you
<knome> mm-hmm
<knome> but it still needs a server to run on, or not?
<cjohnston> no.. it can run on your desktop/laptop just fine
<knome> right
<knome> want to guide me through the setup right now then?
<cjohnston> sure
<knome> i've pulled the branch already
<cjohnston> well.. you need to pull something else first..
<knome> right
<cjohnston> create a folder somewhere called summit...
<cjohnston> cd into that folder..
<knome> donr
<knome> *done
<cjohnston> then: bzr branch lp:summit
<knome> done
<cjohnston> what version of ubuntu are you running
<knome> xubuntu 11.10
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> sudo apt-get install python-virtualenv
<cjohnston> that might not work.. it may be:
<cjohnston> sudo apt-get install virtualenvwrapper
<knome> done
<cjohnston> mkvirtualenv --python=/usr/bin/python2.6 --no-site-packages summit
<knome> can't find the command
<knome> (i installed both pkgs)
<cjohnston> whats the error
<cjohnston> cant find python?
<knome> mkvirtualenv: command not found
<knome> there is a command named virtualenv, is it possibly that?
<cjohnston> i dont think so, cause we are creating a virual env
<knome> it accepts both of those parameters though
<mhall119> mkvirtualenv is a wrapper that nigelb prefers, IIRC
<knome> right
<cjohnston> ya
<cjohnston> knome: try:
<cjohnston> workon summit
<mhall119> I use just the standard virtualenv
<knome> workon: command not found
<cjohnston> mhall119: ?
<mhall119> virtualenv --python=/usr/bin/python2.6 --no-site-packages summit
<mhall119> no 'mk'
<knome> with that, python is not found. is 2.7 ok, or do we specifically need 2.6?
<cjohnston> ahh
<mhall119> oh, install python2.6
<mhall119> it'll install beside 2.7
<mhall119> then try mkvirtualenv (with 'mk') again
<cjohnston> mhall119: did I tell you I started conversation with IS about upgrading us to 3
<mhall119> python 3?
<mhall119> you better not mean python 3
<cjohnston> ya
<cjohnston> what do you want to do?
<mhall119> you know it's not backwards compatible, right?
<cjohnston> 2.6 isnt shipping with the next release
<cjohnston> you dont want to upgrade to something current/
<knome> done the virtualenv command now
<cjohnston> knome: workon summit
<knome> workon: command not found
<cjohnston> uggh
<knome> are you sure you told me to install all the necessary packages? :P
<cjohnston> you should just need python2.6 and virtualenvwrapper
<knome> i have those
<mhall119> cjohnston: I'm not sure Django will run on Python 3
<mhall119> we can use 2.7 when we can no longer use 2.6
<cjohnston> i see that now
<cjohnston> so we would need to upgrade to 2.7
<cjohnston> i just wanted to avoid upgrading 2 times
<mhall119> yeah, which hopefully won't cause much trouble
<mhall119> should be better than the differences between 2.4 and 2.6 we had a while back
<knome> cjohnston, maybe it's better if you just shipped me the raw html files? ;)
<knome> cjohnston, or set up an installation somewhere where i can just see the pages
<knome> that would be completely okay by me :)
<cjohnston> mhall119: any idea why he still cant do workon
<mhall119> is that some virtualenvwrapper thing?
<cjohnston> dunno
<knome> now i can actually
<knome> don't know what i did but...
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> so workon summit worked?
<knome> well, i'm apparently now in the summit env :P
<cjohnston> cd summit
<cjohnston> pip install -r requirements.txt
<knome> done
<knome> there was some errors though
<knome> says "compilation terminated." and stuff ;)
<cjohnston> knome: you will have to get nigel to help you out with setting that up then.. I'm going to get html
<knome> lol
<knome> i suppose the html-method is way less error-prone :D
<cjohnston> im trying to follow his instructions, which clearly arent working for me
<knome> is there something i need to do to remove the virtenv?
<knome> or is it just hanging around doing nothing unless i tell it to
<cjohnston> #2
<knome> okay
<knome> then i'll leave it
<cjohnston> knome: the links on this page wont work for you, but you should get everything you need
<knome> mm-hmm
<cjohnston> im uploading itn now
<cjohnston> it
<knome> sure, thanks :)
<cjohnston> knome: this is the example that I want it to look like... http://uds.ubuntu.com/tracks/   dont worry about the background color or link colors and such.. just the layout.. "Ubuntu Tracks" on the example is the same as "Linaro Connect Q1.12 Tracks" on the page I'm sending you
<cjohnston> html:
<cjohnston> http://ubuntuone.com/7iY5k3PMuW61jnZWqOiPof
<knome> so you basically just want columns?
<cjohnston> ya
<cjohnston> its a table i guess
<cjohnston> but heres another thing..
<cjohnston> the number of tracks isn't static
<knome> no problem.
<cjohnston> this cycle there could be 6, next cycle 12, then 9, etc
<cjohnston> knome: I have to go spend time with the wife.. If you get to it tonight, that's awesome, if its tomorrow, thats fine too..
<knome> .main-content ul li { width: 25%; float: left; list-style-type: none;
<knome> }
<knome> that's it
<knome> you probably want to set a class for the ul
<knome> i'll post a shot of that quickly
<knome> http://imagebin.org/186566
<knome> don't worry about the missing bg images or so
<cjohnston> i hate css
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> that's rediculously easy
<knome> hate? why? :P
<knome> it is
<cjohnston> cause i dont get along with it
<knome> you might need to force a li height
<cjohnston> how do i add a class for the ul
<knome> <ul class="myclass"> in the markup
<cjohnston> right.. in the css
<knome> and .main-content ul.myclass li { in the css
<cjohnston> sweet
<knome> i'm not sure how this will work with variable-height li-items
<knome> if it breaks horribly, just ping me ;]
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> ty
<knome> np
<knome> have fun with wife
<knome> i'm going to bed next to mine now :D
<cjohnston> ty
<knome> good night
<cjohnston> o/
<knome> (4am...)
<cjohnston> eww
<knome> haha :)
<knome> css @ 4am <3
<cjohnston> the 4am part not the next to yours part
<knome> hehe :) yeah i guessed that...
<knome> okie, see you later
<knome> ->
<cjohnston> knome: ya.. breaks bad with varable height li
<knome> cjohnston, http://temp.knome.fi/other/li-columns-css.php
<nigelb> knome: You wanted some help with virtualenv-wrapper?
<knome> well, not really "wanted" :) we sorted out the original problem already so... :)
<nigelb> after you install it, you need to do restart your terminal I believe.
<nigelb> oh cool
<knome> thanks anyway :)
<cjohnston> knome: how would I do every 4 li's enter a new row?
<cjohnston> its built on the fly, its not hard coded
<knome> with $i++ ? :P
<cjohnston> I don't know what that is
<knome> ha, i meant, take a variable and add 1 to it
<knome> when you hit 5, add the class :P
<knome> css2 can't do that
<knome> css3 could
<cjohnston> http://paste.ubuntu.com/756947/ is the entire code
<cjohnston> I have to leave for work.. I'll be back in about 1.5 hours or so.
<cjohnston> :-)
<knome> i don't know python, but it is possible
<cjohnston> hmm
<cjohnston> ok
<knome> can be done in js too
<knome> but i think python is better
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> bbl
<daker> mhall119, nigelb cjohnston do you know why ModelMultipleChoiceField lose the order of the items ?
<nigelb> Hrm, no clue.
<mhall119> daker: it doesn't use the model's default ordering?
<daker> no i want it to keep the same order http://imgur.com/hrXon, when you will submit the form django will reorder them (using pk), and i want him to keep the same order like they were inserted
<daker> mhall119, ^
<mhall119> daker: oh, you'd have to add some kind of ordering field to the intermediate table to do that
<daker> shit!
<mhall119> I'm not even 100% sure that you're guaranteed to get the same order in the POSTed form data as it exists in the <select> field
<daker> mhall119, thanks
#ubuntu-website 2011-12-03
<cjohnston> whats up svwilliams
<svwilliams> hey cjohnston
<cprofitt> cjohnston: awake?
<cprofitt> cjohnston: sorry dude... just realized how late it was... will talk with you tomorrow
#ubuntu-website 2011-12-04
<cjohnston> mhall119 / nigelb should we leave the templates the way they are in summit or move them to a main templates directory as in ltp
<nigelb> It doesn't matter.
<nigelb> Like, its a nonissue either way.
<cjohnston> ok
<mhall119> agreed
<mhall119> I personally like per-app template directories, rather than per-project ones
<cjohnston> mhall119: fwiw ltp is still divided into teams events venues etc, just all under the main templates dir
<mhall119> yeah
<mhall119> but when I'm working on code in the /loco_directory/teams/ directory, I always look for the related templates there too
<cjohnston> ln -s :-P
<cprofitt> cjohnston: ping
#ubuntu-website 2012-11-27
<daker> cjohnston or mhall119 any idea where i can see an example of bug 715581 ?
<cjohnston> uggh
<cjohnston> we need a bot
<daker> bug #715581
<nigelb> poke tsimpson? :)
<daker> :(
<daker> cjohnston: https://bugs.launchpad.net/loco-team-portal/+bug/715581
<nigelb> don't look at him, cjohnston is just lazy :)
<cjohnston> no idea
<cjohnston> o
<nigelb> cjohnston: are you sure you want to do wiki markup?
<cjohnston> no
<cjohnston> not my project
<daker> nigelb: talk to me :)
<cjohnston> daker: I'm guessing http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-nl/431/detail/
<nigelb> daker: aha, are you sure you want to do wiki markup?
<nigelb> I would also recommend looking at markdown.
<daker> ok i'll take it into consideration
<cjohnston> I do agree
<daker> cjohnston: i don't agree, the description field isn't small
<cjohnston> daker: talk to mhall... maybe the actual ability to add a desciription is too short
<daker> ah you mean when you want to add the description
<cjohnston> daker: I fixed your issue with the software center bug
<cjohnston> daker: I'm guessing, I dont know
<daker> it's not mine :)
<cjohnston> well, you asked about it
<cjohnston> and it was against ltp
<daker> cjohnston: i mean the bug is not mine, thanks
<cjohnston> I'm going to assign it to you anyway
<daker> NOOOO
<mhall119> daker: we already support markdown in LTP, so if you're going to allow any kind of markup it would make sense to use that
<nigelb> mhall119: Is there a deadline for the skunkworks application?
<nigelb> I'm drowning in conferences :(
<mhall119> nigelb: nope, I'm accepting applications indefinitely
<mhall119> I already have you though, don't I?
<nigelb> mhall119: I mean, I haven't done the wiki page thing.
<mhall119> oh, right
<mhall119> yeah, no deadline
<nigelb> I was in Singapore for a week. And now I have one more weekend of conference to go this weekend.
<mhall119> traveling man
<mhall119> how's the new job going?
<nigelb> Pretty good! So busy :)
<daker> mhall119: ok
<aepound_> I found a misspelling on a ubuntu page.  Would this be the place to report it?
<daker> cjohnston: do you have access to the analytics stuff for LTP ?
<cjohnston> i think so
<daker> cjohnston: can you share or just give me a readonly access ?
<cjohnston> ill check into it
<cjohnston> been forever since ive been on it
#ubuntu-website 2012-11-28
<cjohnston> josepht: mhall119, mhall119: josepht
<josepht> mhall119: greetings
<cjohnston> josepht: 17.05.53 <mhall119> how many ImageResults will you have per machine_id?
<cjohnston> 17.06.16 <mhall119> also, how many image arches would you have per machine_id?
<cjohnston> 'huge' is a valid answer, correct?
<josepht> yes
<josepht> likely a couple of image arches per machine
<cjohnston> 17.08.25 <mhall119> so really you want images per machine, not imageresult
<cjohnston> he just stepped out to dinner
<josepht> probably dozens of imageresults per machine per arch per day
<mhall119> have you guys thought about just making an M2M between Image and Machine?
<mhall119> because using ImageResult to link the two is going to have this kind of trouble, and won't scale very well
<josepht> mhall119: where does the data for each run reside then?
<mhall119> josepht: keep ImageResult, but make another table directly linking Image and Machine that has only one record per machine+image combination
<mhall119> then, whenever you make a new ImageResult, check to see if there's an existing record in the new table, and add one if there is not
<mhall119> you can do that by overriding ImageResult.save()
<josepht> where's the M2M relation then between ImageResult and ImageMachine?
<mhall119> they both have machine_id and image_id
<mhall119> you can use those
<mhall119> ok, really going to dinner now
<josepht> mhall119: k, thanks for the input
<mhall119> np
#ubuntu-website 2012-11-29
<daker> cjohnston: https://blog.mozilla.org/community/2012/11/26/coding-contribution-dashboards-now-available/
#ubuntu-website 2013-11-27
<jeremyb> <jeremyb> who controls what goes on http://www.ubuntu.com/partners/asus ?
<jeremyb> <jeremyb> seems a bit silly to be linking to a product on amazon if said product is "currently unavailable"
<jeremyb> <jeremyb> (you could still link to it but at least don't show it so prominently)
<jeremyb> <jeremyb> seems like a lively channel (haven't been here much recently) but no answer for me :-/ (admittedly there may be a more relevant place to ask, idk)
<jeremyb> from #ubuntu
<jeremyb> as I said there i didn't know where the right place was to ask, still don't
<pleia2> jeremyb: best bet is submitted a bug with details here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-website-content
<pleia2> they're pretty responsive
<pleia2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website-content/+bugs is a bit more direct, "Report a bug" link on top right (need a launchpad.net account)
<jeremyb> > Commercial subscription expires 2020-12-09
 * jeremyb guesses that's not just a joke? :-P
<pleia2> heh, probably no way to give themselves infinite license and launchpad development has pretty much stopped aside from bug fixes
<jeremyb> i thought 2038 was a popular end year?
<jeremyb> (in general, not specifically launchpad)
<pleia2> maybe they only have 10 year licenses or something :)
<jeremyb> pleia2: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website-content/+bug/1255397
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1255397 in ubuntu-website-content "ubuntu.com/partners/asus sending people to out of stock amazon item" [Undecided,New]
<pleia2> looks good, hopefully they have something to replace it with
 * jeremyb spies a peterm-ubuntu
 * jeremyb respies a peterm-ubuntu
<peterm-ubuntu> what's up jeremyb
<jeremyb> just saying hi :)
<peterm-ubuntu> hello
<jeremyb> from that asus bug
<peterm-ubuntu> ah... turns out I was meant to keep it live... but I agree, it was strange to have it there
<peterm-ubuntu> thanks for it... gave me a reason to take it down
<jeremyb> hah
<jeremyb> anyone else seeing nbsp in the channel topic?
<jeremyb> the URLs become e.g. https://goo.gl/8FjAQ%C2%A0
<jeremyb> which google don't like
<jeremyb> and channel is +t
<peterm-ubuntu> jeremyb I am not seeing that
#ubuntu-website 2013-12-01
<jose> cjohnston, daker: I have https://code.launchpad.net/~jose/summit/1197855-fix/+merge/178679 on queue since august, could you please check it? :)
<daker> jose: sure
<jose> thanks :)
<cjohnston> jose: reviewed
<jose> cjohnston: thanks
<jose> I'm re-installing all the deps and reqs in my
<jose> oops
<jose> 'new system' and I'll get it fixed asap
<jose> mhall119: ping
<cjohnston> jose: I'd guess with the holiday weekend he may be offline
<jose> oh, right (not a holiday here :) )
<mhall119> jose: pong
 * mhall119 is never offline, except yesterday when the Verizon box died
<jose> :P
<jose> hey, I don't know if you have a min like to give me a hand with some summit code
<mhall119> sure, what's up?
<jose> let me push it to lp
<jose> mhall119: so, I did this http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~jose/+junk/1179878-fix/revision/559 in order for summit to show the time and date of the meeting
<jose> but instead it just says 'Meeting Unscheduled' on everything
<mhall119> jose: meeting.scheduled, I don't see a 'scheduled' property on MeetingModel.py
<jose> hmm, /me checks
<mhall119> you can check meeting.agenda_set.count > 0
<mhall119> remember that a meeting can technically have more than one Slot scheduled
<jose> so, meeting.agenda_set.count > 0 means it's scheduled, right?
<mhall119> yes
<jose> cool, thanks
<mhall119> np
#ubuntu-website 2018-12-01
<Milosh> hey guys, after reading this blogpost https://blog.ubuntu.com/2018/11/15/openstack-summit-berlin-mark-shuttleworth i noticed that it says that 18.04 will be supported for the next 10 years; but the wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes#Support_lifespan does not seem to be updated to reflect the announcement. Not sure why this is so i thought i should just drop a line in here :)
